# Sand Dredger Rhone



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi I wonder if anyone can shed any light on the above sand dredger she used to dredge sand for the building trade sailing mainly from Swansea, Briton Ferry and Llenelli. She was a very small vessel with I believe was five.Many thanks in anticipation Chris Rogers


----------



## bluefish (Jan 24, 2006)

Rhone a 308 gross tons sand dredger , 46 meter lenght, built 1966 by Appigendam shipyards, Netherlands was sold to Azores Islands as Ribeira Grande ,working at St. Michael island; now she's Draga areia and operates off Fayal island


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

*Rhone*

This could be the one.
Jan

http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/rhone.htm

A book about this shipyard is also available, here some info: (in Dutch though)

Titel: Scheepswerf Apol : van 'pramenkoning' tot coasterbouwer : Wirdum-Appingedam 1913-1973 / [auteur] Freek Post ; [samenst. en red.] Piet de Greef, Jacob ****ter

Auteur: Freek Post 1955- 
Medewerker: Piet de Greef; Jacob ****ter 
Jaar: 2003 
Uitgever: Bedum : Profiel 
Annotatie: Op titelbl. auteurs in andere volgorde
Met index, lit. opg 
Omvang: 172 p. : ill. ; 22×30 cm 
ISBN: 90-5294-274-9 geb. 
Trefwoord Depot: scheepsbouw 
Trefwoord GOO: Scheepswerven , Scheepsbouwers; 4.210230 Wirdum Gr., 4.210.230 Appingedam, 1913-1973 
Basisclassificatie: 55.41 geschiedenis van de scheepvaart, scheepsbouw en schepen


Aanvraagnummer: 5184344 DEPOTEXEMPLAAR 
Aanvraaginfo: ter inzage
beschikbaar Aanvraag


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Many thanks Bluefish that is certainly her glad to see she is still around,cheers chris rogers


----------



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

*MV Rhone*

Jan, many thanks for your info the picture of her is a definate identity how she got to where she is now is a miracle, god bless her.regards Chris Rogers(Thumb)


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

Bobby Brean sold her when he bought the severn sands,she was also on the coal dredge run from lavernock point back to Briton Ferry,when she wasn't sand dredging.Iam glad she is still in service.


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Brings back some happy memories......I was master of the 'Rhone' in 1973/1974
when she was owned by Llanelli Sand & Gravel, normally dredged off the Scarweather banks or Helwick Bank and discharged at our berth in the Prince of Wales Dock, Swansea. She was originally a Dutch coaster, it was an experience to read through some of the old log books left on board from that era, the times she came down the Irish Sea in SW'ly force 8 or 9......Cheers....Glan


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember seeing her many times off Swansea. when she was fuly loaded and in choppy seas she could almost be a submarine.

I used to be able to recognise the Bristol Channal dredgers from 10 miles or more as they were quite distinctive.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Chris,
You can find many photos of this vessel as follows:
http://www.groningerkustvaart.nl/

then in the search engine type Rhone and you have photos and other info.
It states she was originally built as a coaster, then later converted to a dredger.
Jan


----------

